# Mill rolled barley?



## 2cranky (5/8/17)

doing my first stout this morning. The recipe has rolled barley and rice hulls. 
I'm guessing I don't need to mill these. 
Can anyone give advice on this. 

Thanks


----------



## pnorkle (5/8/17)

No need to mill


----------



## Randai (5/8/17)

I have milled the rolled barley before, but from what I understand you don't need to mill it. Since it is rolled it'll likely fall through with the rest of the malt/grain if you were to mill it.


----------

